#ubuntu-us-la 2011-07-20
<Robdgreat> r2d2rogers: wb
<r2d2rogers> thanks
<r2d2rogers> Robdgreat: I just put my server back online
<Robdgreat> sweet
<r2d2rogers> trying to decide how to try to tunnel to it
<Robdgreat> about dang time
<r2d2rogers> yeah yeah
<r2d2rogers> gotta go tuck in the boys in a min.... will be back
<Robdgreat> k
<r2d2rogers> howdy
<Robdgreat> >.>
<Robdgreat> yeah I'm a failure
<blackchefp> Sup Louisiana
<Robdgreat> ok
#ubuntu-us-la 2011-07-21
<r2d2rogers> Robdgreat: failure?
<Robdgreat> bah.
<Robdgreat> you said brb and I tabbed out for an hour
<r2d2rogers> that's ok
<r2d2rogers> I had had icecream
